# .\iosubsys corrupt or system low on memory.....



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Hi- when I turn on my computer it keeps giving me this same error message:

While initializing device IOS:
subsystem driver failed to load.

Either a file in the .\iosubsys
subdirectory is corrupt, or the system is low on memory.

1) Tried to boot up in safe mode. got this error again. 
2) Tired scanreg /restore and restored a registry, but error msg appreared again..
3) Also tried deleting smartdrv.exe.. didn't work either.
4) Read another post about adding maxfilecache=6144 to system.ini file. But having trouble finding that file.

Any suggestions?? Thanks for the help!

Almost don't want to list it, but here it goes.
(no cruel comments please)
Computer config:
Compaq Deskpro 5133
Pentium 133 
96 meg RAM
2 gig hard drive
Windows 98

[This message has been edited by mmap (edited 09-10-2000).]

[This message has been edited by mmap (edited 09-10-2000).]


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Surprised that this is ocurring in Win98, but the article is: http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q225/4/97.asp

Most likely your system.ini is hidden (BTW in C:\Windows\System.ini

At a C: prompt in Windows directory you will most likely need to attrib so at prompt type attrib -r -a -s -h system.ini
then edit system.ini
add the line and save...then exit
at prompt then attrib +r +a +s +h system.ini

(I included all the four attributes merely because some people find it easier)....

BOL and pushing up...


----------



## paul smith (Jan 27, 2000)

If you can boot to DOS at the C:\ prompt type edit and tab your way to the windows folder. Now screw down on till you find the system.ini file and press enter now under [vcache] put in the following line maxfilecache=6144 save the file and reboot and that should work.


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Hi -
I was finally able to try these suggestions. (Both of which were helpful to me)
And ADDED that line to the system.ini file. SAVED then REBOOTED.

Sadly it didn't work. I'm receiving the same error message as indicated in my first post. 
I checked the system.ini file and the line
maxfilecache=6144 is there under [vcache]

Guess there has to be an other option to try.. Let me know.... ~ THANK YOU.


----------



## Iain (Sep 15, 2000)

Insert your Windows boot-disk. Reboot. You should arrive at the A:\ prompt. Type in sys [x]:\ (where [x] is your HD's drive letter). If successful, this operation will replenish your system files, including your ios.sys files. It might not be the fix you need but, at least, you can then be confident that your core components are sound.

Good luck,

iain

[This message has been edited by Iain (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

ugh!..no boot-disk. computer given to me. 

Lets say i get a hold of a Windows boot-disk. will anything happen to my existing applications?


----------



## Iain (Sep 15, 2000)

You have no bootdisk?! I've got to tell you, you're a _very_ badboy for not having burned one of those, regardless of the provenance of your system.

Anyway, loss of : Apps ?; vanishingly small. Settings?; Also tiny but, not remote. No warranty provided.

Iain

[This message has been edited by Iain (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You can create a bootdisk from  here .

The command to "re-sys" the drive is

sys c:

Though I am not sure it will help with your error. Also do this from a command prompt

cd windows
type ios.log

Does it find ios.log? And if so, what does it say in the log? The log will contain error messages if the ios is having problems.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Typed as you suggested (last post), but the ios.log file wasn't found. ('Bad command or file name' was the message)

Checked out the bootdisk.com link and not sure which one to download. 

(sorry, but new at all this. trying not to ask dumb questions. please forgive me.)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Go  here  and download W98sb.exe

Save it to a floppy disk. Boot to a command prompt. Insert the floppy and type in

a:\w98sb.exe a:

That will extract the files to the floppy. You now have a W98 bootdisk

BTW, you can do the same w98sb.exe command from within Windows. Start>programs>MSDos Prompt. Insert the floppy and execute the same command above.


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Downloaded w98sb.exe sucessfully. But no luck. My system keeps saying 'insert system disk'. Its not reading the file from a:\

BTW, when I get to the command prompt from the startup menu. Right above the prompt this message is displayed:

no card found
MiniCAM: Cannot Load, No CAMcores found.

ERROR: No ASPI or CAM Driver found.
SJIIx.SYS is NOT installed.

Does this mean anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your inserting the diskette in your drive and booting up but you need to "build" the bootdisk first. Goto the PC your using now to connect to the net. Then insert it in the floppy drive and click on Start>Programs>MSDos Prompt. Key in this command and press enter.

a:\w98sb.exe a:

You'll see it display on the screen when it extracts the files to the floppy disk.

Now you have a bootdisk for your "Other" PC.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Or restart your PC and keep pressing F8 during the bootup. You should get a startup menu with 6 option. Take the option for a "Command Prompt Only". Insert the floppy and key in that command at the c: prompt. Now turn off the PC. Power it back on and let it boot to the bootdisk.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm sorry I was wrong about how to build the bootdisk. Save that file to the root of the hardrive, c:\. Then insert a formatted floppy and click on Start>Programs>MSDosPrompt. Key in the following. Be sure it is in the root of C: or it will not find the command.

cd c:\
win98sb.exe a:

I also posted the wrong .exe name. Note it's win98sb.exe not w98sb.exe

Delete that file from the root when your done. If you want to save it some other place and then run it that's fine. You just need to replace the cd c:\ with the path to the .exe

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Aren't I/O errors a symptom of a possibly damaged disk or am I reading the wrong article which is certainly a possibility?







Try running scandisk from dos and see if it find anything. 
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/ARTICLES/Q150/5/32.asp

------------------
Search Microsoft for Answers

Using Windows 98...A How To Guide

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Any other suggestions because I've tired rebooting to the bootdisk. Doesn't work. Error message non-system disk shows up.

As for getting to the command prompt, Startup isn't even an option. Doesn't go to the Windows screen. The only way I can get c:\ is through the startup menu. (F8)

Also, this computer is not connected to the internet.

Is there any hope?......

bhesson, i saved the file with the correct name...it didn't work, but the name is right.
And your suggestion on your last post wasn't a go either. (cd c:\ win98sb.exe a








error- bad command or file name

[This message has been edited by mmap (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The procedure does work because I just tried it to be sure. You must be putting it in a place other than your root. You need to get the path right. After you save the file to the HD do a Start>Find>Files and key in win98sb.exe and press enter. Where is it located? Wherever that is, cd c:\xxxxx\xxxxx\xxxx, then key in win98sb.exe a: and press enter.

Anyway, if you can get to a command prompt from the startup menu then follow Kento's advice to run scandisk. You may or may not need a bootdisk going forward, though you really should have one for situations just like this. It depends on what happens after scandisk.

Kento, failures to load I/O subs.. are not usually bad harddrives. It's just failing to load a driver but anything is possible with Windows. Hard drive errors are always a possibilty though.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I almost hate to ask this at this point but the PC your using to post here, is it a W98 PC? If so, just create a W98 bootdisk from it. Start>Settings>CP>Add/RemovePrograms>StartupDisk. Insert a formatted floppy and click on MakeDisk. You now have a bootdisk for your other W98 PC with the problems.


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Hi- I'm in the middle of scandisk right now. So far, so good. Its currently running surface scan. (78% complete)
When finished I'll see what happens. Then I'll double check what I did earlier. To see what might of been done wrong (path-wise). But I thought it was accurate. Oh well I'm only human, maybe something wasn't done right.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I know that, but believe me it does work. Anyway, did you see my message prior to this?


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Hello I'm back again.
The scandisk finished and no errors were found. Rebooted system. That same error message came up.

I am using a W98 PC, just finished making a bootdisk from it. I'll post the results....


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

What a difference a character makes. I typed sys c:\ (as indicated in a earlier post) Should have been sys c: (as posted later)
The system transferred.

When rebooting same error message again.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I am starting to think a stick of your memory may have gone bad. Can you open the case and rotate the last strip to the first slot and leave the first strip out. Basically you need to bootup with one strip out each time.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

Uh-oh...what does that mean.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Before you do the memory can you try to load W98 overtop of itself? Insert the bootdisk and boot up. Take the option for " Start With CD rom support" from the bootmenu. Insert the W98 CD then key in

cd d:\
setup

I've got something to do but I'll check back later. Others will be glad to help though. Good luck ....

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 09-17-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Has anything gotten better?


----------



## mmap (Jun 24, 2000)

~thanks for all your effort, but i'm not sure i know enough to continue on.

The same error message apprears. I rebooted and the diagnostic tools was successfully loaded to drive D:
I do not have on hand a w98 cd.

Really don't have much experience with messing around with the memory to feel confident in doing what was listed. 

Best quit while I'm ahead or make it worse.
For all i know I could be getting closer in fixing the problem and it might be a simpe fix. But, i'll need some good convincing.

Again, THANK YOU!


----------

